# obs-virtual output error



## Kuhndawg25 (Sep 4, 2022)

Since I updated to OBS 28, myself and few other friends have gotten a popup about "obs-virtualoutput" plugin has failed to load.   Has anyone else have this issue or have a fix for it yet or am I missing something?


----------



## PaiSand (Sep 4, 2022)

The fix is updating the plugin, removing it, or stay on OBS 27.2.4


----------



## Kuhndawg25 (Sep 4, 2022)

Thanks, but I don't know what plug-in that is to update, I can't find it in the plug-ins, can you please tell me how you uploaded yours?


----------



## PaiSand (Sep 4, 2022)

Probably you removed part of the plugin and a leftover remaind in the *%appdata%/obs-studio* folder. You can remove from here all the remaining files of a plugin if this plugins interact with this path.
Normally when you uninstall OBS it removes all the plugins and aren't present when reinstalling but you may still have the leftovers in the %appdata% folder. Backup your profiles and scene collection just to be safe and uninstall / reinstall OBS.


----------



## Kuhndawg25 (Sep 4, 2022)

PaiSand said:


> Probably you removed part of the plugin and a leftover remaind in the *%appdata%/obs-studio* folder. You can remove from here all the remaining files of a plugin if this plugins interact with this path.
> Normally when you uninstall OBS it removes all the plugins and aren't present when reinstalling but you may still have the leftovers in the %appdata% folder. Backup your profiles and scene collection just to be safe and uninstall / reinstall OBS.


Thank you, That helped a lot, and fixed the issue :-)


----------



## ckimm (Sep 6, 2022)

Thank you, PaiSand!!
Finally, I followed your advice and returned to the older version. It works now. Thanks!


----------



## G0MJW (Sep 6, 2022)

It's the virtual camera, the one with sound again. AS I said, it's going to cause issues for beginners who upgrade without thinking or even knowing what plugins they use. Test it works first..if in doubt, don't.


----------



## magnoliablooms (Oct 25, 2022)

I went and deleted the file and now have black screen on OBS. Any idea how to add the file back? I didn't save it.


----------



## julesotis13 (Oct 27, 2022)

Kuhndawg25 said:


> Since I updated to OBS 28, myself and few other friends have gotten a popup about "obs-virtualoutput" plugin has failed to load.   Has anyone else have this issue or have a fix for it yet or am I missing something?


yes inded that si why im here i havent been able o figure out how to update it either


----------



## Senkale (Oct 29, 2022)

PaiSand said:


> Probably you removed part of the plugin and a leftover remaind in the *%appdata%/obs-studio* folder. You can remove from here all the remaining files of a plugin if this plugins interact with this path.
> Normally when you uninstall OBS it removes all the plugins and aren't present when reinstalling but you may still have the leftovers in the %appdata% folder. Backup your profiles and scene collection just to be safe and uninstall / reinstall OBS.


i just uninstalled and reinstalled and the issue is still popping up? I'm using OBS 28.0.3 is this version not stabled? if yes how do i revert back to the older version? Also I cannot see virtual cameral from my Tools dropped down menu instead i am seeing OBS-websocket setting? pls what should i do?


----------



## Suslik V (Oct 29, 2022)

@Senkale in OBS v28 you need to install the Virtual Camera device, then new buttons will appear in the _Controls _dock pane to manage this device (this is new build-in feature that can replace old plugins, like the OBS Virtuacam).

To install Virtual Camera device for the Windows PC (OBS v28):

Close OBS Studio application.
Navigate next batch file in the File Explorer of the OS:
`OBS_STUDIO\data\obs-plugins\win-dshow\virtualcam-install.bat`
where OBS_STUDIO is the folder where OBS Studio application is installed.
Run the `virtualcam-install.bat` file (administrator rights required).
For more details look for help guides:





						Wiki - Wiki | OBS
					

**OBS Studio** is free and open source software for video recording and live streaming.  * [Install OBS Studio](install-instructions) using the official builds * …




					obsproject.com
				








						Guides (Studio)
					

Guides for OBS Studio




					obsproject.com


----------



## Retne (Nov 21, 2022)

Thanks both @Suslik V for the full context and @PaiSand for the info about deleting the original files.
For what it's worth, to give some folks a bit more info still if they're struggling:

When I ran that batch file suggested just above (`virtualcam-install.bat`) I got a message saying virtual cam was already installed, so I personally didn't need to do that (handy to know about it though!).

I had two files left in my `\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit` folder: `obs-virtualoutput.dll` and `obs-virtualoutput.pdb` though.

I tried just deleting or cutting them from the folder in Explorer but couldn't do so (I wanted to keep a backup, just in case, having seen @magnoliablooms message). I then tried to do the same in Terminal, but got an error message about permissions (which I was half expecting)... I ended up running Terminal as an Administrator to remove the files (I didn't, in the end, back them up).

You might also be able to run explorer as an admin.

UPDATE: And, I think, Windows managed to hide from me a "you need to provide administrator permissions", or, rather, it was just _very_ belated in showing up, so you might well not need to do this - not quite sure what was going on here, but I'll post this regardless in case someone else has an issue deleting the files, as I did !


----------

